# Damn FHs and their aggression



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

My bastard bit me today! Shes never EVER bit me yet and always lets me pet her.....usually accept food from me only etc

But today she bit me!!! I dont think my dad fed her enough this morning.....and when I was eating and looking at her she jumped at hit the lid like she was expecting food......lol I threw like 30 pellets and she ate every single one....fat pig

oh I noticed a little roundness that I havent seen before on the head........possible hump potentioal??


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

Mine is also a gluttoniss bastard...all the dose is eat attack any thing that moves and look absolutly beautifull.....come to think of it he has the life man!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I know really.......she just has to swim and eat all day and can do whatever she wants......dumb bitch







no work or anything....

THATS IT!! I Want to be a flowerhorn is the future life!

When my fh is in with the dempseys I'm gonna toss in like 12 medium feeders and watch the true aggressive fish unleash the fury!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

haha wait till you see the insanity of two 12 inch males opposite eachother with acrylic dividers.... they are hell bent at destroying each other. I have been bit by ever flowerhorn i have owned except for my new guy... and hes very aggressive i have just been nervous around his big mouth.. One i lost that one in shipping i opened its mouth up and he had some big ass teeth in there.. definately sharp to the touch.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

yeah I still felt it and shes like 2 inches.....I stuck my finger there to let her know its time to eat(she usually nevers comes up if not for that) and she looks and nips at me....I'm like WTF?! that never happened before... lol I love flowerhorns


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam killer fh nice!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

maybe ill send you some little genie fry, for your collection haha


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

lol it definetly wouldnt hurt


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

damn reading sh*t like this makes me want a cichlid they respond so funnuy and seem like a real pet like a dog or sumthin very sweet and they have teeth that can actually hurt u? i know theyre not like p's teeth but can they break the skin and damn posedon u get bit that much what the ll u be doin ive never been bit by any fish then again im a wuss lol


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

i like getting my flowerhorn all riled up and having him attack my hand, it helps their heads grow when you get them pissed so i tend to lightly brush them or push on their forehead for good luck. there is no way to get through cleaning without getting bit unless you have an enormous gravel vac. They just attack the hell out of the gravel cleaner. and you better believe that a 12" flowerhorn bite will hurt. It will draw some serious blood at this size and has the effect of wraping your finger with one of the grittiest sandpapers and pulling it off.. ouch.

Your guess is exactly right, they behave like real pets that you can actually bond to and they beg for attention like dogs... which is the reason i favor them over pirahna a little bit. I would keep them both if i have the space, but im going to be breeding some FH and dont have the room.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

mine is only 7" or so and it can definetly draw blood....When I borrow my moms camera next..(hopfully GF gets me one for X-Mas) i'll hook you up with a pic of what he can do to my finger.....lots of preashure there....mash feeders in half NP


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I have had a 5" pictus cat bitten in half and eat to its gill pectoral fins by my 5" PoTO. The pearls of the orient i have is supposedt to have giant genetics and the potential to reach 14" long 3"-4" width and 10" tall.

A common misconception here.. piranhas are scavengers, and these large cichlids are true predators that hunt and kill with passion.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

what kind of fh is your crazyklown

i am thinking of getting an SRS fry for about a $100









i might take you up on that fry deal Poseidon X








got any others


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I dont have those little genie fry.. there is some awesome ones though. If its anybodies first experience with flowerhorn i highly recommend the genies. 
wow look at potential for colors... these guys were showing any 2 weeks ago
1"

















a prized 2.5"









Almost all of these will have nice big heads because of the paretns... the male has one of the largest heads ever seen... and look at the mother, colors is screwy because of breeding but it has solid yellow base and the big part... look at the head on a female fish!









If your buying from anyone but a flowerhorn dealer or hobbyist.. then you are going to be ripped OFF!







My brother payed $45 dollars for his first fish... and it looks exactly, and probably was a trimac... now look at the fish up top, could have had those colors for $60-100... of course my preference is to buy one at 4inches and pay 5 x as much and at least know that its going to develope the way i want it too. the flowerornusa site is a collection of loyal hobbyist and sellers, and they do not disapoint in selling fish.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

IS THEYRE ANY THAT CAN LIVE FOR AWHILE IN A 55 GALLON I HAVE A 180 BUT THATS FULL OF CARBES ONCE I MOVE I HAVE A FEW OPTIONS IM GONNA GET A 240 AND PUT MY CARIBES IN THEYRE AND TURN THE 180 INTO A SALTWATER(MY WIFE LOVES FINDING NEMO NOW SHE WANTS CLOWN FISH) OR PUT A DOVVII AND FLOWERHOR IN THERE WILL THAT WORK BTW?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

most people that keep short bodys will keep 3 in a 55 for the first few months.. they will be fine in there for at least 10. you need a 320 minimum for a dovii. a 75 minimum for a single flowerhorn. the flowerhorn wont tolerate other big fish in the tank... you can keep bichirs and parrots in there with them though. each fish should be completely divided. If you remove a divider they will instantly attack each other and start clamping eachothers lips for dominance, not good for a good thing for a $200+ fish to do.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

you could keep a FH in a 55 for life......just like an oscar it can be done you just can't skip any water changes, and must have good filtration....have at it!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

yep there are some flowerhorn that can be kept in there for life because they will only reach 10" and is used to small space... but about 30% of flowerhorn will grow much larger. a 14" fish can not fit in a 55 tank. A 60 breeder is much better because he will actually be able to turn around in the tank. And you cannot keep kamfas in tanks that arent very deep. for a kamfa flowerhorn you need 120s


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

sweet lu I have a Zen Zhou.....I found this out after the pearls were identified on my FH......lol I want a snakeskin they look so awesome

thorough you should defintely looks in CA cihlids.....especially flowerhorns....if you just looks at them swimming most of them are pure lean muscles.....you can see their bodies like ripple as they swim and the striations and stuff....it's like mini body building fish lol

Lol I love my FH and I'd rather keep her over my two breeding dempseys whom I have had longer......the reason is because the dempseys hide far too much from me but around other fish they nasty aggressive bastards.....the male tried attacking one of my plecos(hes accepted the other one and that one sleeps with them under their cave!) and despite it hurting he kept going until the pleco finally started to swim away lazily

CICHLIDS RULE!!









oh and thorough I wouldnt convert a 180 to saltwater just for a damn clownfish......tell your wife to go in the kitchen and make you some pie cause you're getting a flowerhorn lol


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Just look whats in my refridgerator.







solid ball of muscle... only 6" and its as thick as a fist. This was super high quality, it was going to have an tennis ball shaped head.. $350









And snakeskin do kick ass by the way, Another super good deal is going on...in order to raise money for the site we have an auction for a nice A grade pearls on www.flowerhornusa.com. bid is currently at 60.. someone has also donated 10 jing gang fire face fry to the winner of the auction. This could really jump start someones collection.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> most people that keep short bodys will keep 3 in a 55 for the first few months.. they will be fine in there for at least 10. you need a 320 minimum for a dovii. a 75 minimum for a single flowerhorn. the flowerhorn wont tolerate other big fish in the tank... you can keep bichirs and parrots in there with them though. each fish should be completely divided. If you remove a divider they will instantly attack each other and start clamping eachothers lips for dominance, not good for a good thing for a $200+ fish to do.


 i thought a dovvii could get by in a 240 for life? also even in a tank as big as a 240 a dovii and fh couldnt survive?







i mean with no divider also u saying if i put parrots in there with fh with no dividers the fh will kick the parrot ass? i think i want one once i move when i do ill be asking u what kind to get and from who also doesnt seem kinda waste to have a 180 or 240 for what 1-2 fosh more likely just one







? thx poseidon for the help these fish im really starting to like except that big ass buble head i think thats ugly but the colors are great


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> sweet lu I have a Zen Zhou.....I found this out after the pearls were identified on my FH......lol I want a snakeskin they look so awesome
> 
> thorough you should defintely looks in CA cihlids.....especially flowerhorns....if you just looks at them swimming most of them are pure lean muscles.....you can see their bodies like ripple as they swim and the striations and stuff....it's like mini body building fish lol
> 
> ...


 naw she wants clownfish but if i converted it to salt i would have reef,coral,anemones,a red snapper(theyre mean as hell!!!!) i think thats the name its red and whie stripes all over it and sumthin else mean in it


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

you can keep parrots with FHs...........in fact its encouraged

aggressive as they are an FH would be overwhelmed by a dovii even if theyre the same size..........an FH would hold its own for some time but the dovii would overwhelm it becasue doviis are PURE muscle.....just muscle teeth and skin thats what dovii is.....not to mention theyre just as aggro as FHs


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

bro.. you cant keep a dovii in a 500 gallon tank with any other fish for even 10 minutes! These fish are the real deal about aggression, last night was doing a water change on my snakeskin ZZ... mind you he is all settled in now, and he would not let me do the water change. My hand has to be about an inch out of the to hold the siphon and he was attacking not only hte tube but my hand... i got bit twice and was dodging his attacks the entire time! ungrateful bastard! I highly doubt your salt water fish will be jumping out of the tank trying to bite your hands.

Dovii would deafinately own a flowerhorn in a fight especially because of their pseudo cannin teeth.. they are nasty. Im not sure if i would say an equal sized ones would kill a flowerhorn all the time though because dovii are skitish like piranha when they are younger, you wont mind nasty dovii out there that are under 8" They really get mean when they get bigger, also it would be intresting to see if the hump is and advantage.. large male doviis in teh wild have them.. but captives dont.

AS far as the head goes, unless you plan on spending 300-500 on your fish you not going to get a fish with a big bubble head... they are highly coveted and as mid adults are in the 1000+ range. You might like a double row flowerhorn.. they have alot of black markings but hardly any head... just like a high forehead look.

You can keep other fish in a large aquarium with them, but they have to be fish that he doesnt see as a threat... like Bichirs, or parrots... he will beat parrots up but he wont kill them most likely because he wont see them as threatening.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

thx p x im prettty sure i want one but i will spend cause if it is worth more bigger than when i buy it as long as its beautifula nd if i decide to sell it can make my money back ill go there but i guess ill have to waste that dovii on a 500 gallon tank







i def want one i was gonna turn it into a p tank but dovviis are sick


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I did not understand one word of what you said toffee

for a successful computer programmer you type pretty weird

I think you said that as long as your FH is beautiful you'll get one

keep 500 and buy a genie from someone on FHUSA


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

if you dont pick a fish that will materialize into a champ, then the price will stay about the same throughout the fishes life. The guys who are willing to pay the big bucks for fish want huge heads, I would pay 1500+ for a big head fish with solid color and markings.. no head.. no way! keep that in mind when picking your fish out.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> I did not understand one word of what you said toffee
> 
> for a successful computer programmer you type pretty weird
> 
> ...


 listen i dont use periods or commas damnit pay attention and im not a soft ware programmer im a technician for intel damnit lol


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

oh.........jeez I'm glad you cleared that up on you and your rule about puncuation otherwise I would've pointed out like 25 mistakes in the first sentence lol

Get an FH forget the wifey and her clown fish and get a sick ass Rainbow Dragon or Genie or a Super Red Dragon is awesome too.


----------

